# Check out my badass guitar



## Lyxen (Sep 6, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4420835


----------



## Smelge (Sep 6, 2010)

It's not a Gibson Robot, therefore I am not interested. It is one of only a few guitars that can claim badassity.


----------



## The DK (Sep 6, 2010)

i like it, its simple and the leafeon is a nice touch... id put a jolteon on it but thats just me


----------



## Syradact (Sep 6, 2010)

I'd like it more without the Pokemon.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 7, 2010)

Smelge said:


> It's not a Gibson Robot, therefore I am not interested. It is one of only a few guitars that can claim badassity.


 
You shouldn't be interested in that.  Robotic tuning systems aren't exactly new, (or worth the money) and "gibson" on the headstock means a lot less than it used to...


----------



## Smelge (Sep 7, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> You shouldn't be interested in that.  Robotic tuning systems aren't exactly new, (or worth the money) and "gibson" on the headstock means a lot less than it used to...


 
It has flashy lights.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 7, 2010)

Smelge said:


> It has flashy lights.


 
Shit, I forgot about that...

I'd mention the name "Ed Roman" and say he can put flashy lights in a guitar, but it's a rule that all Gibson lovers automatically hate Ed Roman.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 7, 2010)

Ah yes. I said I liked a guitar that is a Gibson, so I am by default a Gibson lover and hater of everything else.

Can I not just be someone who likes flashy guitars with electronic shit that I think looks cool?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 7, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Ah yes. I said I liked a guitar that is a Gibson, so I am by default a Gibson lover and hater of everything else.
> 
> Can I not just be someone who likes flashy guitars with electronic shit that I think looks cool?


 
Not everything else, just Ed Roman.  Trust me on this one.


----------



## Cam (Sep 7, 2010)

Did you draw on it... in.. sharpie?

._.


----------



## Lyxen (Sep 8, 2010)

Jolteon would  be wicked on an electric. Acoustic though therefore leafeon. Though I just picked up a fishman natural II off ebay. so It's gunna be acoutic electric. I drew with pencil then A SHARPIE


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 8, 2010)

Lyxen said:


> Jolteon would  be wicked on an electric. Acoustic though therefore leafeon. Though I just picked up a fishman natural II off ebay. so It's gunna be acoutic electric. I drew with pencil then A SHARPIE


 
It would've been cooler if you'd burned it into the wood, oh well


----------



## Lyxen (Sep 8, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> It would've been cooler if you'd burned it into the wood, oh well


 
my brother said the same. I don't have a wood burner sadly. but ive seen them at target and such for kids. I'm thinking of "henna" all over the rest of it


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

Lyxen said:


> my brother said the same. I don't have a wood burner sadly. but ive seen them at target and such for kids. I'm thinking of "henna" all over the rest of it


 
Why do you like defiling poor guitars like that.


----------



## Saintversa (Sep 8, 2010)

Lyxen said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4420835


 
its beautiful, im working on getting an acoustic because all i have right now is some cheap behringer electric. 

but what did you use to put that drawing on there? :0


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 9, 2010)

Lyxen said:


> my brother said the same. I don't have a wood burner sadly. but ive seen them at target and such for kids. I'm thinking of "henna" all over the rest of it


 Just use an old soldering iron.

And make sure you hold it to your skin until you can't feel it burning anymore.


----------



## Lyxen (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh so that's how you test a soldering iron!!! thanks :V

It's a sharpie right now. 

And speaking of defiling guitars, have you seen some of the "relic" guitars? Oh my now that is defiling at it's peak.







Reminds me of the torn jean fad


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 10, 2010)

Lyxen said:


> Oh so that's how you test a soldering iron!!! thanks :V
> 
> It's a sharpie right now.
> 
> ...


 
I remember the torn jean fad...  and faded jeans...  I always had both because of all the time I spent outside.  Now that I don't go outside as much, my pants have a longer life expectancy.


I don't like the relic guitar thing, but some people want to feel like they're playing an old beat up guitar that's actually playable...  vs. getting a beater that can't stay in tune and cannot be properly intonated...

Oh, and if you still feel heat coming from your soldering iron after your skin starts peeling away, your soldering iron isn't sufficiently hot and should be discarded.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Sep 10, 2010)

I just decided I want to woodburn a lucario into my ukulele. sorry for ripping your style but that's just too cool.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 10, 2010)

Lyxen said:


> And speaking of defiling guitars, have you seen some of the "relic" guitars? Oh my now that is defiling at it's peak.


 
NNOOOOOOOoooooo that poor guitar


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 10, 2010)

GatodeCafe said:


> I just decided I want to woodburn a lucario into my ukulele. sorry for ripping your style but that's just too cool.


 
Way to bastardize lucario.


----------



## Lyxen (Sep 11, 2010)

Gatode be sure to show it to us


----------



## 2112 (Sep 11, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Can I not just be someone who likes flashy guitars with electronic shit that I think looks cool?


 
Amen, dude.  I think I need to sigquote that.


----------

